# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  Thankful for December 1, 2020

## NancySC

We raised a glass or 2 last nite toasting the end of the official hurricane season for St Barths & all the Caribbean islands, plus along our coast of SC near Hilton Head where fortunately we were unscathed this year.  Hoping that the Gulf coast states continue their recovery.  :cool:

----------


## GMP62

Cheers to that, Nancy! The unlucky Gulf coast took a major beating year. Glad your area was unscathed.

----------


## stbartshopper

Because of the higher frequency of storms in May the past couple of years, there is debate underway to start the hurricane season on May 15. Officially though for 2021 it will be June 1 or only about 55 days from now.

----------

